# Red Dot Bow Sight



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

The Pollington red dot is the best one I've tried so far... Good enough for Uncle Ted.. good enough for me..
amoung other benefits, they eliminate the need for a peep.


----------



## jason88 (Sep 26, 2009)

*red dot*

I have one for sale,it's a pollington 33mm(much better than the 30mm)


----------



## jason88 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2bsamGLGpc&feature=related

Watch this video, it may help you out


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*New tech*

How about this sight, follow the link.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N7FzhLN7R8.....:darkbeer:


----------



## RedSunrise (Aug 31, 2008)

*Aimpoint*

I've got a Aimpoint CompC3 on an HHA ol-plus and very pleased with the way it works. No need for a peep so I can shoot with two eyes open. The setting up took some time but it's dailed in & shooting great. You won't regret installing it. Good luck


----------



## Huntingjohn (Apr 18, 2010)

Jason Do you have a price on it. I do not remember seeing that brand of red dot on tjshuntingsupply.com will have to check other web store. Any suggestions as This is the first time I have even herd the name.


----------



## jason88 (Sep 26, 2009)

I will take $100 tyd for the pollington, I looked on TJshuntingsupply and couldn't find any red dot's designed for bows, only rifles. there is alot of advantages in using a red dot, they are great in low light conditions, they force good form, no peep, no kisser button.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

How about legal? How many states allow them?


----------



## Isiman4/ OH (Jul 1, 2009)

You could probably turn a HHA into one relatively easy, if you have some welding of machining skills.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

*One thing to keep in mind*

Not all red dot sights are the same. The size of the dot is very important for acurate shooting at spots and distance. The cheaper ones have a larger dot that covers the spot or kill zone at father distances. 

I bought a cheap BSA scope and the red dot was actualy 3 dots that obscured the target. The dot was not circular.

You get what you pay for.

There is a spec on the size of the dot but I cant recall what it is called.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ultradot and be done.


----------

